# What Would Your Game Be?



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If you could create a game, what would it be? FPS, action-adventure, RPG...? What would the story be? Characters?

Interested to read everyone's ideas. I have one or two ideas I think would be neat for a game.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Lots of ideas, but I'd like to make an action-based RPG where you could strap machine guns to chains and attack your enemies with them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Lots of ideas, but I'd like to make an action-based RPG where you could strap machine guns to chains and attack your enemies with them.


Haha! That's awesome. God of War meets Bayonetta meets an FF game?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

A lot of ideas. But the best ones would require a new engine, basically a cross between a high functioning source or CryEngine, and clausewitz. Meaning the games would have independent AI's that interact with each other regardless of the player. Gameplay would be open world, and RPG like but it may not be fantasy but sci fi or a mix of both, with some steampunk thrown in . Plus it must have amazing orchestral scores. Maybe something like the skyrim opening, or the EU4 / Civ series openings. Oh and airships, there must be airships and zeppelins in there somewhere.






Oh and the world has to be about the size of dagerfall but as detailed as GTA or skyrim. As rendering this would kill the GPU :lol it would only render areas observed by the player, but keep the state of the other areas in memory.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! That's awesome. God of War meets Bayonetta meets an FF game?


Haha, pretty much.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

A beat-em-up like Streets of Rage or Final Fight, just because I love those games' soundtracks. Yeah, I've never given this a whole lot of thought, but I suppose it would have at least 4-player cooperative gameplay. I suppose that would make you guys a gang wandering the streets fighting the other gangs. And of course the soundtrack would have to be sweet :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think one of mine would be GTA-esque. Rockstar could make it. GTA meets Manhunt. The goal is to choose or create a character that is a nod to movie maniacs, like Jason, Freddy, etc. And you'd have a stomping ground that you serial killed teens. Cops would be extra points. Moving into another's territory, and serial killing a serial killer would be a bunch of points. It'd be like a horror fan's wet nightmare. It'd be a great horror game, me thinks. Flipping survival horror over to you being the horror.

So much negative press that it'd be a hit, whether it was fun or not. But I'd want it to be fun.


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

Something like Grand Theft Auto with the life simulation aspects of The Sims incorporated into it...that is my dream game. :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

An open world action RPG probably.
Like Skyrim, but even more increbible, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

BassHead said:


> Something like Grand Theft Auto with the life simulation aspects of The Sims incorporated into it...that is my dream game. :lol





MadTroll153 said:


> An open world action RPG probably.
> Like Skyrim, but even more increbible, lol.


Could you guys go into detail? More specific, more interesting.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> A lot of ideas. But the best ones would require a new engine, basically a cross between a high functioning source or CryEngine, and clausewitz. Meaning the games would have independent AI's that interact with each other regardless of the player.
> .


There are already such engines and indeed games, most games modify such engines you list as needed. But the ai/open world/scale and detail is already possible and has been for years. The main limiting factor as to why they are not all over the plac is due to consoles lack of power and not many dedicated high end pc developer/publisher partnerships.

I actually used to work for Codemasters

my name is in the credits of this game ;-)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOCA_Race_Driver

If i were to ever rediscover my passion,willpower and paitence i would make a team sports based(not a real world sport) 7vs7 game, designed for high end skill with a view for competition, rather than just your typical every day game.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I think one of mine would be GTA-esque. Rockstar could make it. GTA meets Manhunt. The goal is to choose or create a character that is a nod to movie maniacs, like Jason, Freddy, etc. And you'd have a stomping ground that you serial killed *teens*. Cops would be extra points. Moving into another's territory, and serial killing a serial killer would be a bunch of points. It'd be like a horror fan's wet nightmare. It'd be a great horror game, me thinks. Flipping survival horror over to you being the horror.
> 
> So much negative press that it'd be a hit, whether it was fun or not. But I'd want it to be fun.


Teens!? Lol

I would definitely make an RPG (mixed with a little bit of war strategy), and I actually wrote a story on this, but I won't go into much detail. But you could choose between four factions, and then go to war with the other side to basically kind of capture the flag, but you're not actually capturing a flag, if that makes sense! After you capture the other three factions "flag" you go to war. The "flag" in this game is the other three parts of a device that can only be used once to destroy any of the factions that you want. The faction or factions you decide not to destroy can actually side with you in the final battle where you have to actually put the device in place in order to get rid of the side you want to kill. And the missions to capture the "flag" aren't going to be like 3 minute missions and that's it. I think it would be cool to actually switch in between the people on the battlefield and the people going to get the flag, etc. So if your team trying to get the "flag" is doing pretty good you can switch to the battlefield and help them. You can level up your army as well to determine if you successfully captured the "flag" or not. The more times you lose, the weaker your army gets. The replay value would probably be nonexistent, but I would play the hell out of it. Also, this is a whole lot better story than it is a game!


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> Teens!? Lol
> 
> I would definitely make an RPG (mixed with a little bit of war strategy), and I actually wrote a story on this, but I won't go into much detail. But you could choose between four factions, and then go to war with the other side to basically kind of capture the flag, but you're not actually capturing a flag, if that makes sense! After you capture the other three factions "flag" you go to war. The "flag" in this game is the other three parts of a device that can only be used once to destroy any of the factions that you want. The faction or factions you decide not to destroy can actually side with you in the final battle where you have to actually put the device in place in order to get rid of the side you want to kill. And the missions to capture the "flag" aren't going to be like 3 minute missions and that's it. I think it would be cool to actually switch in between the people on the battlefield and the people going to get the flag, etc. So if your team trying to get the "flag" is doing pretty good you can switch to the battlefield and help them. You can level up your army as well to determine if you successfully captured the "flag" or not. The more times you lose, the weaker your army gets. The replay value would probably be nonexistent, but I would play the hell out of it. Also, this is a whole lot better story than it is a game!


Sounds like you may be into crusader kings, europa universalis etc


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

CEB32 said:


> Sounds like you may be into crusader kings, europa universalis etc


I've never played them, but are they similar to what I posted? Because if they are I need to play them.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

If I could make a game it would combine my favorite features from all the games I like, so a mix of like Fire Emblem, Final Fantasy 9, Zelda, Fable, Skyrim, etc. So things like recruiting team members for your epic journey to save the realm, fighting monsters and enemies and leveling up, discovering and exploring fantastical environments, earning money to spend on cool equipment. Probably set in some kind of fantasy world similar to most JRPG's, but with my own aesthetic twist on things of course. I'm torn between imagining a fully realized 3d open world and a simpler, 2d approach, because I like different types of games and it's fun to explore those options in my mind when it comes to my own ideas. Also the combat, I'm not sure if I'd want it to be a turn based type of thing, or a fast paced real time action system, maybe a mixture of those like some of the newer JRPG's out there. I love character creation systems, and also customizing characters, so I'd definitely want some of that stuff to be a part of it, if possible, depending on the limitations of whatever format it would be created in. I only have very vague ideas for stories so that's not really worth mentioning. I also think it would be pretty cool for there to be some MMO elements, like playing with your friends or trading stuff with other players, etc. Hmmm this is just a lot of fun to think about, I've filled a few notebooks doing it, ladies 8)


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> I've never played them, but are they similar to what I posted? Because if they are I need to play them.


There are large differences, but at the basic core of the games they are strategy games which allow stories to unfold made by the player. Involve conquest,diplomacy,family structures and intrique.

Not the type of games you can sum up easily or describe, plenty of videos around on youtube though


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd love to see Baldur's Gate 3. Graphics would be same isometric style as in previous titles only with higher resolution and new dynamic effects. There would be lots of new items and hundreds of hours of game play with tonnes of quests. As the most important improvement I'd like to see more complex dialogue options. Likewise I'd like to see Jagged Alliance 3.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

A SAD Finn said:


> I'd love to see Baldur's Gate 3. Graphics would be same isometric style as in previous titles only with higher resolution and new dynamic effects. There would be lots of new items and hundreds of hours of game play with tonnes of quests. As the most important improvement I'd like to see more complex dialogue options. Likewise I'd like to see Jagged Alliance 3.


What you want is already on its way.

https://eternity.obsidian.net/

Just not by name and JA 3 came out and was an awful remake lol. Believe there is/was another on the way through kickstarter


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

CEB32 said:


> There are already such engines and indeed games, most games modify such engines you list as needed. But the ai/open world/scale and detail is already possible and has been for years. The main limiting factor as to why they are not all over the plac is due to consoles lack of power and not many dedicated high end pc developer/publisher partnerships.
> 
> I actually used to work for Codemasters
> 
> ...


Ah true the detail of many games is unbelievable, but could they really pull that off with a game the size of something like daggerfall?

Interesting, Ive wanted to be an engineer in the industry, any tips?


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> Ah true the detail of many games in unbelievable, but could they really pull that off with a game the size of something like daggerfall?
> 
> Interesting, Ive wanted to be an engineer in the industry, any tips?


Well its Obsidian so it will either be game of the decade or a huge failure which needs patching for the next 2 years, but with a good story ;-)

Only tip is know what you want to do, engineer is far too broad to know what you exactly mean


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Sandbox MMO where players dictate everything, set in a Fallout style post-apocalyptic world with building like Minecraft and you lose exp and skill rank upon death. Takes at least a year of hardcore play to hit level cap without death penalties. Also equipment is permenantly lost when broken and there are no vendors except players themselves, everything is found or crafted. Mobs are a serious threat and require teamwork and preparation to kill. Open world dungeons.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

midnightson said:


> Sandbox MMO where players dictate everything, set in a Fallout style post-apocalyptic world with building like Minecraft and you lose exp and skill rank upon death. Takes at least a year of hardcore play to hit level cap without death penalties. Also equipment is permenantly lost when broken and there are no vendors except players themselves, everything is found or crafted. Mobs are a serious threat and require teamwork and preparation to kill. Open world dungeons.


I would die a lot, but I would so play that!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

CEB32 said:


> Only tip is know what you want to do, engineer is far too broad to know what you exactly mean


Well a programmer, doing whatever they need, tooling, working on the engine, gameplay programming and whatnot. Is it better to have a CS degree for a developer or a software engineering degree or is a degree needed at all?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

;_;

...rpg.

mm but I would be hesitant to design with genre in mind. That's something someone else will shove onto your product to market it, after you've created it. It would just be some kind of sandboxy thing.

I'm also interested in interactive art, and would like to create a game that simulates something like depression or something symbolic.

I like some of Tale of tales stuff:

http://www.tale-of-tales.com/

I think sometimes story telling in games is shoved to one side, so I'm also interested in really working on that.. Using the environment as much as possible as a narrative device.

Cut scenes can generally gtfo, just an excuse for people to show off the art imo :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

midnightson said:


> Sandbox MMO where players dictate everything, set in a Fallout style post-apocalyptic world with building like Minecraft and you lose exp and skill rank upon death. Takes at least a year of hardcore play to hit level cap without death penalties. Also equipment is permenantly lost when broken and there are no vendors except players themselves, everything is found or crafted. Mobs are a serious threat and require teamwork and preparation to kill. Open world dungeons.





Raynic781 said:


> I would die a lot, but I would so play that!


Same.



Persephone The Dread said:


> ;_;
> 
> ...rpg.
> 
> mm but I would be hesitant to design with genre in mind. That's something someone else will shove onto your product to market it, after you've created it. It would just be some kind of sandboxy thing.


I'd love a steampunk, turn-based rpg world. Just popped in my head.

I was also thinking earlier that a Marvel: Ultimate Alliance/Justice League Heroes-esque game based on Star Wars and its characters could be freakin' awesome. Quinlan Vos and Mace Windu and others on the same team. You'd be able to alternate through them at your choosing as a fast-paced action-RPG.

Maybe even the Image Comics universe. Spawn, Invincible, Savage Dragon, etc. That could be fun, too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^

I'd like a decent super hero mmo where you're not limited to hero and villain but can basically be any shade of grey you want. Join up with other people too and create teams of villains and such and get up to all kinds of mischief in virtual cities.  I know there's DC universe online, which to be fair I've not actually tried, but I don't think it's quite as open as I want. Most mmo's aren't.

Something I've discussed a bit with a friend is the idea of an mmo with temporary campaigns that are like one off, and are consistently changing, to create a more dynamic mmo. So it doesn't feel like things are essentially stuck until the next expansion comes out or whatever.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I like third person shooters. Star Wars battlefront comes to mind, so something like that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

midnightson said:


> Sandbox MMO where players dictate everything, set in a Fallout style post-apocalyptic world with building like Minecraft and you lose exp and skill rank upon death. Takes at least a year of hardcore play to hit level cap without death penalties. Also equipment is permenantly lost when broken and there are no vendors except players themselves, everything is found or crafted. Mobs are a serious threat and require teamwork and preparation to kill. Open world dungeons.


Oh my god yes <3

There is Rust, but it's still in alpha so..



BassHead said:


> Something like Grand Theft Auto with the life simulation aspects of The Sims incorporated into it...that is my dream game. :lol


Would totally play that too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^
> 
> I'd like a decent super hero mmo where you're not limited to hero and villain but can basically be any shade of grey you want. Join up with other people too and create teams of villains and such and get up to all kinds of mischief in virtual cities.  I know there's DC universe online, which to be fair I've not actually tried, but I don't think it's quite as open as I want. Most mmo's aren't.
> 
> Something I've discussed a bit with a friend is the idea of an mmo with temporary campaigns that are like one off, and are consistently changing, to create a more dynamic mmo. So it doesn't feel like things are essentially stuck until the next expansion comes out or whatever.


That's kind of like DCUO. You can pretty much do whatevs, though there are core missions.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> Well a programmer, doing whatever they need, tooling, working on the engine, gameplay programming and whatnot. Is it better to have a CS degree for a developer or a software engineering degree or is a degree needed at all?


If your talking about a typical dev studio then you wouldnt be doing all those roles you would be specializing into one or two and not on such a broad level you describe.

Producing tools and scripts is a job role in itself in some of the larger studios. Multiple roles on what you list would only be at small teams,indies. 
http://www.skillset.org/games/careers/article_2768_1.asp
should give you a rough idea of what i mean
Qualifications are different over there so i cant advise,but most places will require CS or CE depending on the role you want to take and usually a minimum of 3-5 years depending on the level of basic position.​
I would suggest getting an apprenticeship as a QA, turn over of QA staff is usually high and usually requires little qualifications or experience. Gets you in the door, gets you experience and they will usually put you through the dedicated degrees needed to move up


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

CEB32 said:


> If your talking about a typical dev studio then you wouldnt be doing all those roles you would be specializing into one or two and not on such a broad level you describe.
> 
> Producing tools and scripts is a job role in itself in some of the larger studios. Multiple roles on what you list would only be at small teams,indies.
> http://www.skillset.org/games/careers/article_2768_1.asp
> ...


Nice. I've been thinking about getting a job when im in college, do they offer QA positions for college students? Like a part time thing.


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Could you guys go into detail? More specific, more interesting.


I've never really had a clear picture of what it would be like, but I'll try to describe it without being _too_ vague. :b

Basically, your character would be like a sim: you create it, customize it, give it specific personality traits, etc. They get old, can get married, have kids, have a regular job, buy property, etc. In addition to all of this, they can turn to a life of crime (but not as an actual career like in the actual Sims game); rob stores, work for or join various gangs and crime syndicates, etc.

Realistically, as in with the actual games, this could work in one of two ways: 1) incorporate the freedom to commit all sorts of criminal activity in GTA into The Sims world; give the player the ability to walk around and beat people up, murder, steal, etc. with their sim, or 2) incorporate the character customization and life simulation aspects of The Sims into GTA. Let the character get married and have kids, grow old, have a legitimate job or a life of criminal activity, or both.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

galacticsenator said:


> Nice. I've been thinking about getting a job when im in college, do they offer QA positions for college students? Like a part time thing.


I dont see why not, depends where you live, depends what contracts they have, how many studios in your area(the big thing). But it is better to do it the other way around, have the QA position and have THEM put you through the education/college/uni. Sounds too good to be true, but happens frequently.

Local studio where i live is pretty small and unknown, they have about 50 people, their own gym and put people through education to get qualifications. Having worked in 3 studios, all 3 have been the same in this regard. Its a different world to what most people expect and QA is a pretty tough laborious job if you have no idea what it entails ;-)


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

CEB32 said:


> What you want is already on its way.
> 
> https://eternity.obsidian.net/
> 
> Just not by name and JA 3 came out and was an awful remake lol. Believe there is/was another on the way through kickstarter


Wow, that's cool. Thanks a lot for the info. I still haven't even played BG 1&2 enhanced editions so it looks like there are many good games waiting out there. I just got to get some free time to play them. It's a bit problematic with massive games like BG because it's so easy to get lost with your sense of time and play them four hours when you really have to something else.

It's a pity JA remake was messed up. Reading the Wikipedia page about it it seems like there was lots of dumping down the tactical and strategic elements which were one of the reasons that made the original game so special.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

A SAD Finn said:


> Wow, that's cool. Thanks a lot for the info. I still haven't even played BG 1&2 enhanced editions so it looks like there are many good games waiting out there. I just got to get some free time to play them. It's a bit problematic with massive games like BG because it's so easy to get lost with your sense of time and play them four hours when you really have to something else.
> 
> It's a pity JA remake was messed up. Reading the Wikipedia page about it it seems like there was lots of dumping down the tactical and strategic elements which were one of the reasons that made the original game so special.


You may also like a game series called 'avadon'. New but very old school, but like you say if you dont have 50-100 hours spare time they are not the type of games to pick up for 1 hour a week or something.

Wasteland 2 is almost with us, its on steam early access atleast. Wasteland is essentially what started the fallout games and indeed probably the whole genre.

When you have 500 free hours you know what to do


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

CEB32 said:


> You may also like a game series called 'avadon'. New but very old school, but like you say if you dont have 50-100 hours spare time they are not the type of games to pick up for 1 hour a week or something.
> 
> Wasteland 2 is almost with us, its on steam early access atleast. Wasteland is essentially what started the fallout games and indeed probably the whole genre.
> 
> When you have 500 free hours you know what to do


Thanks again. Wasteland 2 looks very promising. I like to enjoy my games with a glass of wine or beer so let's hope that I'm not going to end up with a liver disease with all these games you have told me about :b


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

- A single story line.
- Kind of open world with 10-15 levels.
- Puzzle solving type RPG ... difficulty based on critical thinking *not reflexes* or repetitive key punching skills.
- Shipping with level editor so that the community can make maps/levels.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I would probably make a horror game.

One that was actually good would be nice. A good modern horror game is pretty rare. And I think it's something that needs to make a comeback. Something similar to Silent hill and the early Resident evils. A psychological horror would be really interesting to create. You have to put a lot of thought into games like that, there's definitely pleasure to be found in creating your own characters and universe, more so in horror games I think. I really like symbolism and psychological, "get into your head" stuff, so that would play into the game somehow.

When it comes to game design, I think music is really underrated a lot of the time. The music would have to be atmospheric, and it would be nice if each song "meant something", or fit in with parts of the game, and what was happening in it. Games like Silent hill and Persona that I really like, I like mostly because of the music. It can really get the vibe/atmosphere of the game down, so a great soundtrack would be perfect.

As for characters, I'm not really sure. I don't really think it matters that your character is "interesting", more that he/she is developed and you know all you need to about your characters. I would be content with having an "everyman", then creating a personality/back story that was intriguing on the spot. Like I said, psychological themes are really interesting to me, so a "crazy" character would be really great to create. Someone with severe social anxiety, or depression, someone I could empathize with. Someone you could explore the conscious and unconscious mind with would be ideal. Someone who's been through some ****.

Story would be crucial, because obviously it's a horror game, you need to make it interesting and keep the attention of people if your gameplay isn't. Gameplay isn't important to me, ideally it would be basic and functional. Pre-rendered graphics and fixed camera angles like Resident Evil (Remake) would be good. I'm a fan of (J)RPG's, and story based games like The Walking Dead/Heavy Rain/Beyond two souls, you know, games with *the* worst gameplay. A game that's primarily fun isn't what I'd make. I wouldn't make an FPS, a puzzle game or a platformer, cause those aren't fun *or* interesting to me. Something thought provoking and "arsty" would be really nice. Those are my favorite types of games. I'm not sure what exactly the story would be about. Something simple, but different, probably.

Something really dark and surreal, that didn't give a **** about anything, a "nothing is sacred" type of game. Something that made you uncomfortable, something that touched on weird things, brought taboos out into the open. Something really dark, and depressing, even. Something realistically gory. Something that involved drugs, sex, and violence. Something that educated you on how different people live their lives, and how life isn't always ideal. Mostly, just something thought provoking.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> I would probably make a horror game.


Really love your concept. I'd play it. :yes


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I wrote a couple novels in response to this thread when it was new, but I never published my responses. I think about this often because I find most games to be...

_unfulfilling_. I find many things to be unfulfilling actually... most media and many of other man made things. It's only natural that I'd have vivid ideals.

My video game would be deep and flashy enough to be a respected sport, not ESPORT, but sport...or maybe just eSport lol (it depends on the form of the game) This will come in one of three forms:
Virtual Reality + Tools
Atmospheric Tools + Traditional Gaming
or simply Traditional Gaming

My game would not be focused on competitive gaming, but focused on revolutionizing gameplay experiences in general. My game would aim to revolutionize atmosphere and freedom. My game would try to evolve the layman's concept of a video game.

*My game would likely take great inspirations from things like:*

Gears of War (once my favorite game)
Star Citizen
Counter-Strike
Tekken
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Sims
Minecraft
NBA 2k
Anime
Action movies and more...

As a traditional game, it'd rest in a category of it's own, but would fit nicely with the average concept of an Open World RPG Third Person Shooter. Ideally, it'd be an MMO hybrid, the likes of what Bungie seems to be creating.

My game, at it's core, would be a third person shooter with the depth of a fighter, but with the creative freedom of a simulator.

I could go on and on about this... just know that I am not impressed :no
I'm confident that many industry leaders share similar visions and have even attempted to bring such visions to life, but I'm also confident that my vision is _good_, not creative, but ethically good lol. Good like Jesus.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

You gonna steal my ideas like the big companies already do with their mind control huh?!?

Uh, anyways, I did have this one idea bouncing around in my head. Nothing fancy or complex or anything, perfectly within an amateurs reach.

It would be a 2D game, somewhat like Harvest Moon on the Super Nintendo, but rather than being the farmer, you would be the farmer's feudal lord. Order your peasants to cultivate your land, marry, propogate, train to fight your enemies, build up the town on your manor, all that. Battle against your neighbors, religious influences, the king that demands your money and grain. Attempt to find a suitable wife and have your bloodline live on. Set the law and make damn sure those *******s obey. Be a benevolent leader or a truly evil ****er. So, basically, kind of like many RTS's beforehand but from the ground, from a more personal level, and you are only an object of influence rather than having godlike powers.

Also, would have to be some good old hand to hand action. Get a posse together and raid your neighbor for gold and women, or to subjugate them and add to your territories. Defend your farms and mines from those same neighbors attacks, and bandits. Come down to the end, maybe you decide to attack the king himself and rule all the land, all this with some good ole Fire Emblem style turn based tactics, failing that, some good ole LoZ/Terranigma action-RPG ****. Hopefully a story gets worked in there somewhere.

Damn, reading that back it almost sounds terrible. The things a person thinks up while high.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just came up with an awesome idea today D:

So juicy. It takes inspiration from Persona, Full Metal Alchemist, and Fairy Tail 
It'd be a Third Person Shooter, Fighter Hybrid (a made up genre) with a persistent online world.

The atmosphere would feel sometimes dark and always alive. The atmosphere would also feature lots of opportunities to interact.

Dang, I feel like Peter Molyneux.. with all this talk =P


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Neo said:


> I'd get Test Drive Unlimited 3 developed and published. A -perfect- realization of Oahu and/or London as an open world driving game. It would dynamically change its environment on the fly to match real life structures as they get created or changed. Massively multiplayer - so lots of mayhem and excitement. Ability to go and explore some of the major landmarks. Expand on the casino in TDU2.
> 
> All this with zero bugs, perfect driving physics and photorealistic graphics.


That seems amazing *drool*


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

A fantasy MMORPG. It would have the teams that created Elder Scrolls, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2, GTA, Fable, Final Fantasy, Fallout, and Mass Effect all involved. It would be huge. Like in real world terms at least as big as the Ireland in size. It would have a few continents and islands. Each with their own story, political issues and threats. It would all be on one server. 10 million + players in a fully interactable world similar to Skyrim. Players would be able to create their own kingdoms, conquer lands, build armies, create taxes, wage wars, etc. The world would evolve with the players. All raids, instances and quests would be scalable. The story lines would be immense. Not standard MMO quests. But epic quest lines similar to single player RPGs. There would be a ridiculous amount of NPCs. All interacable with huge back stories and individual quest lines. The buildings and zones would be huge and feel real e.g. it would take a week to travel from one end of the map to the other.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to do any action genre usually fighting, shooters, hack n'slash, beat'em up etc. and add several RPG elements so that the player can customize their character and bond more with it.


----------

